# Vienna Ensemble Pro: Spontaneous Loss of Sample Contents' File Paths



## Cactus T-Shirt (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

Today, I encountered a very odd issue when loading my metaframe in VEPRO: After having successfully loaded the same metaframe just an hour earlier, I relaunched my metaframe, only to find that the content file paths for a small handful of instruments seem to have been (inexplicably) "forgotten" by their respective Kontakt hosts. 

As is usual with missing/moved sample content, Kontakt's "Content Missing" window flashed open several times during my second metaframe launch, each time alerting me that it could not find some 6-20K files of sample content. However, there was something odd about the file paths that the "Content Missing" window was listing for these files' "assumed at" previous locations; instead of the expected 30-foot diagram that typically outlines the former "folder food-chain" for each of my missing samples, the file paths listed in the "assumed at" column were extremely short. What is even more strange is that each of these "assumed at" file paths does not begin with the name of one of my dedicated sample drives (which are the ONLY places where my samples have ever lived). Instead, each path begins with " <LIBRARY>\ ". In every case of missing samples that I encountered on this second metaframe launch, the "assumed at" file path was always the same:

<LIBRARY>\Samples\<<< (then the missing file)>>>

I'm not sure where " <LIBRARY>\Samples\ " points, but I am certain that sample content has never lived there. But most annoying of all, I have absolutely no idea why or how Kontakt or VEPRO (I don't know who's to blame) decided to start looking on Mars for sample content that hasn't moved for months!


Now of course, if this issue could be resolved simply by pointing Kontakt to the correct sample folders, saving off a new metaframe, and then calling it a day, I wouldn't be posting this issue. The larger issue is that this metaframe is used by two identical, separate workstations, where this metaframe is constantly being updated on one workstation, and then quickly copied to the other in an effort to maintain constant parity. What makes this issue even more complicated (and even more confusing) is that this very same metaframe currently opens without any issues on one of the (supposedly identical) workstations (while having the aforementioned issues on the other). Because I suspect that my metaframe issue has something to do with updating/saving the metaframe on one workstation, and then opening it on the other, this would mean that I would need to relink missing samples every time an updated metaframe is transferred from the "healthy" workstation to the problematic one. 

In terms of Installs/Updates/etc. that could have caused this issue, the workstation was essentially sitting idle between the time that the metaframe was opened successfully and reopened unsuccessfully. The only install that I did was at the beginning of the day, when I installed the latest update for VEPRO (v6.0.15567). However, I think that this install could not be causing the issue, because I installed this update _before _successfully launching the metaframe the first time this morning. 


Do you guys know of anything I can try to help resolve this incredibly frustrating issue? Thank you for reading, and for your help!!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 13, 2016)

I would highly recommend re-posting in a more appropriate sub forum such as Sample talk or the DAW forum



Cactus T-Shirt said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today, I encountered a very odd issue when loading my metaframe in VEPRO: After having successfully loaded the same metaframe just an hour earlier, I relaunched my metaframe, only to find that the content file paths for a small handful of instruments seem to have been (inexplicably) "forgotten" by their respective Kontakt hosts.
> 
> ...


----------

